# femoral nerve paralysis--calf won't stand



## Tbobb (Mar 21, 2011)

i have a 2 month old angus who has femoral nerve paralysis. she was doing well, then got joint-ill. she had no colostrum. she was trying to get up for about 2 weeks after birth, then stopped. after about 2 weeks, we noticed the buldge on her front knee, and she has been on antibiotics for about a month now. after a week on them, she was back to trying to get up, but still couldn't do it. i made up a sling for her, but once in it, she won't put any weight on her back legs and doesn't even try to move her front legs. once out, she will stand if you stand next to her so she can lean on you, and at times balances herself for 1- 5 minutes. she can't get up on her own, unless we roll her over-then she can pop right up. yesterday that changed. she won't get up from that side either and is struggling to stand during feedings. she gets 3 bottles of 2qts of milk replacer a day and a yogurt container full of clover and grass at least twice a day. when we have her outside the barn, she will eat the grass around her. and when in the barn, will eat hay. because she can't stand, but still thrashes around, we can't put a water pail in with her. 
has anyone else dealt with femoral nerve paralysis or have any info on the prognosis? i am wondering if she is just getting too big to hold her own weight. i'd hate to give up too soon, but with a farm full of other animals/projects to care for, the almost 6 hours i spend on her is becoming a bit much. any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## EstrogenHostage (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't help you with your question, but you've done a lot already. She's going to eat just as much as a healthy cow and bring half the price assuming she lives. I'm thinking you know the answer.


----------



## Pallyshire (Apr 19, 2013)

what ended up happening with this calf? Did she ever stand?


----------

